
Twitter aims to limit people sharing articles they have not read - notRobot
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/jun/11/twitter-aims-to-limit-people-sharing-articles-they-have-not-read
======
phillipseamore
They should just do it like NRKbeta did in Norway[1], quiz them about one
detail from article that isn't reflected in the title.

[1] [https://nrkbeta.no/2017/08/10/with-a-quiz-to-comment-
readers...](https://nrkbeta.no/2017/08/10/with-a-quiz-to-comment-readers-test-
their-article-comprehension/)

